# Combining some bees from stronger hive to weaker



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I would sure try to figure out what is the reason for the slow hive. Cure that. Mites?


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

So how many frames of brood are they up to? What does the not better look like? Solid but not as many or spotty? No idea what is good for 2 months in KY.

To answer your question, if you are comfortable knowing that you do not have the queen on board, just move frame, bees and all. Lots of ways to make sure the queen is not on board depending if you have an excluder or not.
Shake off enough to get a good look for the queen is the simple way.


----------



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

Add capped brood from the strong hive or you could switch the hives and get a stronger foraging force. I vote for the capped brood Approach. You do need to figure out why she is a slow builder. Or you could move the entire frame with brood and nurse bees as said above.


----------



## jaswelli (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks guys.


----------

